# New Facebook



## debodun (Aug 21, 2020)

Anyone else use Facebook? It  has changed it's homepage look. I don't like it. Why change something that's working fine? Besides after visiting FB in the new mode, it's is slowing up my browser something fierce (I don't know why that should be). There an option to change back to the "classic" look, but they are going to change permanently to the new version in September anyway.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 21, 2020)

I hate it, so ugly. eventually they are forcing the new look on us like you said.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 21, 2020)

I hate it also. I finally get comfortable with one format and they come along a totally mess me up and on a computer it doesn't take much.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 21, 2020)

I also agree. I rarely go to my account, usually to delete all these people from all over the world who want to be my"friend". I went there today, and there all these useless videos that I could care less about.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 21, 2020)

My friend has just mentioned that and she says she does not like the format. What get's my goat, as they say, is the fact that 'they' don't give you a choice. Ok maybe for a short period of time but then you have to change. Something has changed with my Windows 10, some sort of update, not the usual but more intense, if that's the right word, and it was awful for hours,. I had to switched of, not shut down as is usual ,for at least 5 times because the screen went black - nothing. Eventually 'they' gave a message that  they were fixing something. Never had that message in the 3-4 years I have had the computer. Working now but it was a headache - literally. Would just like it if we could have a choice to keep what we like permanently. I don't want a Degree or Masters in Technology/Computer Science thank you.  ☺


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2020)

I went back to the classic look.  I didn't know they will make it permanent in Sept.  It's confusing to me.


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2020)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/12465795/facebook-new-design-permanent-september/


----------



## Pete (Aug 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> Anyone else use Facebook? It  has changed it's homepage look. I don't like it.


I am with you "debodun" I open Facebook to see what my extended family is up to and BAM you get a 'new better Facebook' my bottom! They never even considered asking if we want the change... Like Yahoo when they changed over they allowed you to keep the old format if you wanted... not faceblock.  I shut down my faceblock page if a company is that ignorant to its users then they will definitely loose my data that they sell to other businesses.  It won't happen becuse so many people are in a trance with their faceblock page but everyone who doesn't like the new format should just shut down their page.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 21, 2020)

I was surprised and didn't really care for it. 

It won't be long before this new version becomes the comfortable old version and when it is eventually replaced by a newer version I won't like that one either. 

_"I like progress but I hate change."_ - Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 21, 2020)

When you switch back, they ask why....


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 21, 2020)

I find it to be easier on my eyes with the dark background and more efficient.  I think they are copying Mewe a bit.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I find it to be easier on my eyes with the dark background and more efficient.  I think they are copying Mewe a bit.



Dark mode is used on my iPhone..  I like it  .. It _is_ easier on the eyes.


----------



## Jules (Aug 21, 2020)

Another vote against the new version.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 21, 2020)

I use Facebook a lot, so it ticks me off to have a new interface forced, with no recourse but "get used to it".

Software developers gotta eat, so expect change NOT to be an improvement, but just for the sake of change itself.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2020)

Am I missing something? I use it everyday and I’ve seen no changes. What’s different?


----------



## deesierra (Aug 22, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Am I missing something? I use it everyday and I’ve seen no changes. What’s different?


Me too Pappy! But now I've been forewarned at least. Sheesh.


----------



## Pam (Aug 22, 2020)

The only thing I like about it is the dark mode which is definitely good for my eyes. The rest I dislike so for now I have switched back to old version.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 22, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Am I missing something? I use it everyday and I’ve seen no changes. What’s different?





deesierra said:


> Me too Pappy! But now I've been forewarned at least. Sheesh.


Click on the drop down menu on FB.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Click on the drop down menu on FB.



Now I’m sure if I should Ken.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 22, 2020)

My dropdown doesn't show "switch to new Facebook".


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2020)

Neither does mine.....


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2020)

I wish they would leave things alone .. "if it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


----------



## Devi (Aug 23, 2020)

I hate the new layout. Mine has a "Switch to New Facebook" link in the dropdown on the right side of the blue bar. Hopefully they won't make the new layout mandatory.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 23, 2020)

The new layout is supposed to be permanent in September.  I don't like the idea that I cannot now control my news feed from current to top topics and vice versa.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't like the new FB homepage either.  A week or so ago they gave me the choice to return to "classic FB" and I did, but now the new is mandatory come this September.  Also, my browser is a bit 'twitchy', sometimes a bit slow and sometimes a bit abruptly too sensitive to clicking and scrolling......I wonder if there's a connection?


----------



## MickaC (Aug 23, 2020)

A no vote from me as well......I don't like the new FB homepage either.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 23, 2020)

Devi said:


> I hate the new layout. Mine has a "Switch to New Facebook" link in the dropdown on the right side of the blue bar. Hopefully they won't make the new layout mandatory.





Lewkat said:


> The new layout is supposed to be permanent in September.  I don't like the idea that I cannot now control my news feed from current to top topics and vice versa.


...They are going to lose a bunch of members including me!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2020)

I think the dark mode is way better. I love it. It's so much easier on the eyes and I use it wherever I can, like YouTube.

Otherwise, it's not that different if you give it a go.

To be fair, although I stop in most days, I don't use it for anything more than updates from a few people and don't care how my news feed is set up. Some humor, too.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 23, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Neither does mine.....


Pappy just curious, do you have a Windows computer or a Chromebook? I have a Chromebook. May have nothing at all to do with why you and I seem to be the only ones not affected by the new FB version but......


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2020)

deesierra said:


> Pappy just curious, do you have a Windows computer or a Chromebook?


I have a Chromebook and it is there..


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2020)

deesierra said:


> Pappy just curious, do you have a Windows computer or a Chromebook? I have a Chromebook. May have nothing at all to do with why you and I seem to be the only ones not affected by the new FB version but......



I have a Apple iPad Pro which I only use. You could be right. No changes here.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 24, 2020)

They just tried to push it on me but I went back to the Classic. They asked why but I didn't see the "I don't like it" option to click so I just clicked on "skip". If they had had the "I don't like it" option, I would have clicked on it.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 24, 2020)

I logged back in and switched to the new look just to see if they would ask me again why I was switching back to the Classic. I clicked on the Classic and they asked me. This time I clicked on the No, it wasn't anything missing and then they wanted me to tell them why did I switch. So I told them we should have a choice. The Classic view is much better and they shouldn't be trying to force us to use their new look. I told them again, we should have a choice.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 24, 2020)

With the exception of wishing friends happy birthday or marking a special occasion ( birth, graduation ) I am not on FB anymore.  Too much clutter, to much junk, too much I-have-better-things-to do. I agree, though, for loyal followers, they should give u a choice as to format


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2020)

Come September there will be no choice - the new format only.


----------



## Devi (Aug 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> Come September there will be no choice - the new format only.



That's what they say, so far. Facebook would be foolish to insist on it, especially with negative comments.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> Come September there will be no choice - the new format only.





Devi said:


> That's what they say, so far. Facebook would be foolish to insist on it, especially with negative comments.


I gave my feed back a few times..Who knows if it will matter..


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2020)

Facebook is not working properly. I can sign in but can't open group pages or see my timeline. When I clicked on the account info, just see gray lines.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

I don't like it at all. I'm getting used to it but I agree that they shouldn't have changed it. All my friends who weighed in on my post about cutting back due to being aggravated by the change hate it also.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 10, 2020)

I don't do face book...I never went into it...


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

When I left FB a couple months ago I don't recall seeing anything about a new facebook? Where was it located at?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 10, 2020)

Because it's standard now I am using the new FB, of course, but it's hard to get the "gifs" to cooperate.  I think it's a bug that fb needs to work out.


----------



## Jules (Sep 10, 2020)

I scroll on my iPad using my right hand.  The GIFs are popping up much too often.  I’m sure I didn’t change my hand movement.


----------



## deesierra (Sep 10, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I don't do face book...I never went into it...


You are probably better off without it. I've made some great connections with dear friends from childhood and beyond and for that I am grateful. But there is a lot of bull**** and politics and negativity that I can do without.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 11, 2020)

I change it back to classic every time it comes up. Gives me 48 hours more. I use F.B. Purity so can set my newsfeed pretty much the way I want. Right now they are working on the interaction with the new FB design.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> When I left FB a couple months ago I don't recall seeing anything about a new facebook? Where was it located at?


Same Facebook, slightly different format.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Same Facebook, slightly different format.


I don't recall seeing anywhere to change it back to classic when I was on there.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't recall seeing anywhere to change it back to classic when I was on there.


If you click on Account, you will see something to the effect of "go back to Fb Classic setting"


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

Pinky said:


> If you click on Account, you will see something to the effect of "go back to Fb Classic setting"


I'm not on there anymore so it's not important. I just didn't know there was any difference.


----------



## kburra (Sep 11, 2020)

The option to switch back to classic is no longer available!!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

At one point they had one version where when you typed in the message box the font was constantly moving. Hated that one.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> At one point they had one version where when you typed in the message box the font was constantly moving. Hated that one.


I am not that adverse to changes, but really don't like when they change something just for the sake of it. Microsoft Windows comes to mind ..


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2020)

For some reason, the new FB really slows down my system.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 11, 2020)

I don't like the new version of Facebook. I stop in there often to read family and friends posts. I am propably going to cancel facebook. Why change something that isn't broke !


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I don't like the new version of Facebook. I stop in there often to read family and friends posts. I am propably going to cancel facebook. Why change something that isn't broke !


I only go there to look at content about animals, and avoid politics and stupid nonsense.
Agree with your last comment.


----------



## Jules (Sep 11, 2020)

Other than actual friends, I read the local groups.  You learn things that are happening around town that you’d never know about.  Also, you can see the character of some people.  It’s downright shocking.  I never post on these groups, they’re strictly for local information.


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2020)

I belong to local selling groups where I post itesm I have for sale, not that it does much good.


----------



## twinkles (Sep 11, 2020)

i have chromebook  and i sure dont like facebook


----------



## katlupe (Sep 11, 2020)

My FB is still in the classic mode. You can set your FB up to your own taste. If you don't like what some of your friends' post just hide them or don't follow them. Then it will not show up in your newsfeed. I also have someone who makes snotty remarks on my posts there so now she can't see any of my posts. I have to keep her as a friend for reasons I won't go into here. I belong to some groups there that I really enjoy and I have connected with so many friends and family. Some I thought I'd never ever talk to again. I don't want to lose those connections.


----------



## kburra (Sep 11, 2020)

*Try the free browser extension FB Purity>*

Purity is a Facebook customizing browser extension. It alters your view of Facebook to show only relevant information to you. It lets you remove the annoying and irrelevant posts from your newsfeeds such as game and application spam, ads, and sponsored posts. It can also hide the boxes you don't want to see on each side of the newsfeed

Get it here.


----------



## macgeek (Sep 12, 2020)

facebook purity will block ads and change some annoying settings or let you block annoying settings/features of facebook, but it wont change the facebook look back to the old look when they force the new look on everyone.

*this extension* will let you go back to the classic facebook look... made by the same guy that made fb purity..   https://revertsite.com/


----------



## Lynk (Sep 12, 2020)

I do not like change so I do not like the new version!!


----------



## kburra (Sep 12, 2020)

macgeek said:


> facebook purity will block ads and change some annoying settings or let you block annoying settings/features of facebook, but it wont change the facebook look back to the old look when they force the new look on everyone.
> 
> *this extension* will let you go back to the classic facebook look... made by the same guy that made fb purity..   https://revertsite.com/


Good tip thanks!!


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm surprised..it doesnt bother me that much.  What I do like is that you can see who's on fb when you are, or how long they've been offline.

What does bother me is the powers that be always wanting me to change my email format, or change to this new 'Edge' 
layout or whatever.  Not happening!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 23, 2020)

@Ruthanne  I'm still able to change back to the old FB via settings. I see that @katlupe is too. I hope they leave it that way so we'll have a choice. But every other time I login, the message about the new FB replacing the old pops up.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 23, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm still able to change back to the old FB via settings. I hope they leave it that way so we'll have a choice. But every other time I login, the message about the new FB replacing the old pops up.



That's what is happening with me to but like you, I switch it back to the Classic view and then they want to know why. I tell them. Sometimes it's "I don't like the new version" and other times it's, "We should have a choice" or "I can't find anything". I'm hoping they do leave us a choice.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2020)

I don't like Facebook.  They make money by selling access to our information.  Not good.


----------



## Linda (Sep 23, 2020)

I dont like it either.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2020)

Linda said:


> I dont like it either.


The guy has made millions, possibly billions off of us.  But when I needed help to see what was wrong with my account they couldn't be bothered to help.  I would like to be in contact with friends and find those I've lost touch with, but if they want they can find me by doing an online search.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2020)

A lot of our Members complained when SF changed format and here we are doing fine...I don't like the FB change but I probably will stay and get used to it..For what its worth, I complained to FB..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 24, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> That's what is happening with me to but like you, I switch it back to the Classic view and then they want to know why. I tell them. Sometimes it's "I don't like the new version" and other times it's, "We should have a choice" or "I can't find anything". I'm hoping they do leave us a choice.


Wouldn't you know...as soon as I posted that I could switch back...went on FB and wasn't able to do it !  I responded to their prompt for feedback a couple of times. Don't like it...not as user friendly...give us a choice.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 26, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wouldn't you know...as soon as I posted that I could switch back...went on FB and wasn't able to do it !  I responded to their prompt for feedback a couple of times. Don't like it...not as user friendly...give us a choice.



The same thing happened with me yesterday. It was working like I wanted it to but in just an hour or so, I went back on and it was the new layout and I didn't have a choice to go back to the Classic and I still don't today. I tried FB Purity and Revertsite extensions in Opera browser but they didn't work. I tried the Old Layout for Facebook extension in my Opera browser and it works. The other extensions works in Chrome.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 27, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> The same thing happened with me yesterday. It was working like I wanted it to but in just an hour or so, I went back on and it was the new layout and I didn't have a choice to go back to the Classic and I still don't today. I tried FB Purity and Revertsite extensions in Opera browser but they didn't work. I tried the Old Layout for Facebook extension in my Opera browser and it works. The other extensions works in Chrome.


Same here,I guess I will try to adapt...


----------



## katlupe (Sep 27, 2020)

Mine has not changed back yet. FP seems to be working for me so far. I have Chrome for my browser and Ubuntu for my OS. I like it even better since I don't have to see so much stuff on my news feed. Keeping my fingers crossed that I can continue this way.


----------



## Devi (Sep 27, 2020)

One thing I *really *like about the new FB is the "Most Recent" link in the left sidebar. Before, it took a bit of doing to get to the hidden button.


----------

